# Firewood from deano5x



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Wanted to give a shout out to Deano for hooking me up with some firewood. I sent him the dimensions of my rack and he priced to fill it up plus a little extra. Not even a half a cord but plenty for me and as inexpensive as I have seen, delivered and stacked! Give him a call 2Cool!

P.S. He threw in some homegrown peppers and homemade salsa!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Nice!!!!!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Boy, that's a nice fence.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

OnedayScratch said:


> Boy, that's a nice fence.


Baw ha!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

I have his # for my next refill!


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanks Matt for the biz , and post !!!!!
You got my num 24 !!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

deano77511 said:


> Thanks Matt for the biz , and post !!!!!
> You got my num 24 !!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How much the same as what Zietgeist got?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I got the wood but I'm running low on Salsa!!


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

If temp ever drops below 70 I am calling. Almost out!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Very nice, dry clean burn! Thanks!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

deano77511 said:


> Thanks Matt for the biz , and post !!!!!
> You got my num 24 !!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Deano how are you set on pecan, hickory, mesquite, and oak? My fire pit typically has meat on it.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Nice and seasoned. Love the smell of a firewood stack.


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

OnedayScratch said:


> Hey Deano how are you set on pecan, hickory, mesquite, and oak? My fire pit typically has meat on it.


Pm sent

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

Every one likes your wood Deano!


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

that's customer service right there!


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanks Zeitgeist, took care of Mike today !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chiquapin13 (Jan 8, 2012)

Where are you located deano? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

deano77511 said:


> Thanks Zeitgeist, took care of Mike today !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mike just sent me this picture. Looks like he bought a rack similar to mine. He says there will be a few calling from his neighborhood.


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Chiquapin13 said:


> Where are you located deano?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im in Alvin ,but will deliver to ya!


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

I ran out of wood at my yard , I am making a run to a friends yard down south tomorrow for a cord of post oak that I have a order for . I have room for another cord or half cords on my trailer if anyone wood like to order some oak .
THANKS ,DEANO


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

You burn the good stuff in an outside fire pit ?


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Stuart said:


> You burn the good stuff in an outside fire pit ?


Guess you could say that !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chiquapin13 (Jan 8, 2012)

How much? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Zeitgeist said:


> Wanted to give a shout out to Deano for hooking me up with some firewood. I sent him the dimensions of my rack and he priced to fill it up plus a little extra. Not even a half a cord but plenty for me and as inexpensive as I have seen, delivered and stacked! Give him a call 2Cool!
> 
> P.S. He threw in some homegrown peppers and homemade salsa!


He is the man!!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

I got another load from Deano I'm gonna burn through it tommorow I can't wait


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Chiquapin13 said:


> How much?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pm sent

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

deano5x said:


> I ran out of wood at my yard , I am making a run to a friends yard down south tomorrow for a cord of post oak that I have a order for . I have room for another cord or half cords on my trailer if anyone *wood* like to order some oak .
> THANKS ,DEANO


:biggrin:


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Loaded down today !!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snapfisher (Mar 22, 2013)

*Deano Firewood*

One of those pallets was delivered to my house today and I'm burning now. Burning good !

Big thank you to Deano and his sidekick. Wood neatly stacked and ready to go. Highly recommend him and his wood ! Now I can enjoy the fire and a cold :brew:


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Glad for those that got the hook up! It is on tonight! Look at how much I have already gone through since my original post. We like to have a fire 4 or 5 times a week


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Made the round trip today , and got ride of 2 cords ! 
Thanks to all who bought wood from me today! 
Ps , to the gentlemen in East Bernard I might be heading back tomorrow if I get a whole load ordered and will make sure to stop by to see you ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

Deano - 

Hook a brother up with some Post Oak for my smoker and for a future fire pit...I'm in Sugar Land. Should I send you a PM?

Thanks!


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Yepp send pm , I'm not for sure I'm going again tomorrow or not , but can get yours on next run !!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

deano5x said:


> I ran out of wood at my yard , I am making a run to a friends yard down south tomorrow for a cord of post oak that I have a order for . I have room for another cord or half cords on my trailer if anyone wood like to order some oak .
> THANKS ,DEANO


I'll take a half cord if you come down my way......pm me please....


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

I gotta find a man like deano5x in Austin...


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

**** I miss a good fireplace. The house I'm in is the first place I've owned that didn't have a wood burner. Gas in this home and it's pretty but useless for everything except seeing flames..


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

we are burning it up too thanks deano !!
Always the best around


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Dang! One and a half week, think I need to slow down, LOL!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Zeitgeist said:


> Dang! One and a half week, think I need to slow down, LOL!


 ORRRRRR----Order more!!


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

FREON said:


> ORRRRRR----Order more!!


Good idea , I'm going on another run if anyone needs 1/2 cords or a full one !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

We have a fire every night, we appreciate what you do!


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Zeitgeist said:


> We have a fire every night, we appreciate what you do!


Thanks Matt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Got Mr Brett signed up for half cord , got room for 2 more 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

deano77511 said:


> Got Mr Brett signed up for half cord , got room for 2 more
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!......


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanks to chinquapin I got a full load , to deliver !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Deano is the man!!
We burn his wood daily


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

LOL!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

I thought I heard an angel cry!


----------



## Chiquapin13 (Jan 8, 2012)

Deano brought me all of this today.
100% dry seasoned oak!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanks again chinquapin, and thanks again Mr Bret just dropped your load of also !









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Doesn't get any easier than this! He wanted to stack it too but I need to move some of my old wood outta the way.......

Thanks Deano, you the MAN!!!.......


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

He just brought me another stack!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Gonna need a bigger rack.....


----------



## dash8dvr (Jun 6, 2006)

Deano....can you get seasoned pecan?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Cowboys lost, LOL!


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

dash8dvr said:


> Deano....can you get seasoned pecan?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using
> 
> ...


----------



## Phat Boy (Apr 4, 2015)

How much for a cord of pecan?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

I don't have a whole cord of pecan left , I will look in yard to see what's left . Got post oak and mesquite at my friends yard I can deliver . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Ha ha! Kicking it up a notch!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Yep!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

I will be headed back into Houston this weekend . I have room for a couple more orders if you need post oak or mesquite.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Keep it coming!


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Zeitgeist I'm coming back into town , do you need another 1/2 cord ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

deano77511 said:


> Zeitgeist I'm coming back into town , do you need another 1/2 cord ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not just yet, I had to slow down on the fires. It was effecting my breathing, LOL! I will let you know, we sure have put a dent in it!


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Call me Deano, I need sumthin to burn..


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

okmajek said:


> Call me Deano, I need sumthin to burn..


Will do !!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Got Tolate signed up for a half cord , thanks !!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

I will take another one too February usually is when winter decides to be winter around here.


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

dbarham said:


> I will take another one too February usually is when winter decides to be winter around here.


 Gotcha you on the list for a half cord D.
Thanks


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Got another order going to Tiki , still have room for another 1/2 cord ?


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Coming in with another load this weekend if anyone needs any wood . 
Thanks Deano


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AcFixer (Mar 7, 2011)

I haven't seen this many men excited over another man's wood since I mistakenly got caught up in a gay pride ðŸ³ï¸â€ðŸŒˆ rally on South Congress and 6th Street one weekend. :an4:


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

AcFixer said:


> I haven't seen this many men excited over another man's wood since I mistakenly got caught up in a gay pride ðŸ³ï¸â€ðŸŒˆ rally on South Congress and 6th Street one weekend. :an4:


Way back in 1999 when I was running my side DJ service, I was hired by Wells Fargo Bank. At the time, I had two sound systems going and if I was double booked, I had a buddy that would cover the second gig. I had a wedding already so told my buddy to pick up the equipment and be prepared to roll out at Noon. So anyways, I tell him it is a casual gig and after he picks the equipment up, I explain that he will be on the back of a 18 wheeler flat bed playing tunes for Wells Fargo Bank at the Houston Gay Pride Parade. Baw ha!


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Chris in Friendswood , can you pm me please . I lost your im on Tapatalk 
Thanks Deano 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

deano,,, shoot me your number please sir. I'm in Atascosita. 
713
8fivetwo 77fourfour 

thank you, Darryl!


----------



## AcFixer (Mar 7, 2011)

Zeitgeist said:


> Way back in 1999 when I was running my side DJ service, I was hired by Wells Fargo Bank. At the time, I had two sound systems going and if I was double booked, I had a buddy that would cover the second gig. I had a wedding already so told my buddy to pick up the equipment and be prepared to roll out at Noon. So anyways, I tell him it is a casual gig and after he picks the equipment up, I explain that he will be on the back of a 18 wheeler flat bed playing tunes for Wells Fargo Bank at the Houston Gay Pride Parade. Baw ha!


That, my friend, was wrong!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Eagles, "One of These Nights!"


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Zeitgeist said:


> Eagles, "One of These Nights!"










now you need one of these it's a small rotisserie it works perfect and makes a killer beef tenderloin


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Listening to the Eagles!


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

With this mild winter firewood should be abundant and cheap. Supply and demand.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Big Guns 1971 said:


> With this mild winter firewood should be abundant and cheap. Supply and demand.


Last 2 years have been mild I think my woods gonna rot. Back in the 70's when we had winter we sold the holy dog poop out of wood. Must be that dang global warming.
We had a wood lot on Westeimer and it was non stop people driving thru. Someone might remember it. It was right before fondren on the left where the driving range was.


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Headed back into town fryday . I have room on the trailer if anyone needs any post oak or mesquite. 
Thanks , Deano


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Dang Deano! I may have to buy some more from you for late Summer night fires. Those Crape Myrtles are not even near cured  Enjoying a beautiful fire tonight!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

I just got another load for my smoker and fire pit


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I bet those myrtles put out some kwell flames.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Y'all ain't no fun!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Lmao!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

dbarham said:


> Lmao!


Ha ha!


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

I'm just a pm away !!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

LOL!


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Iâ€™m still hauling wood if any of yâ€™all from last year are in need !!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Got a couple extra pallets if anyone is needing wood . 
Thanks , Deano









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Cost and size of pallet?


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

WildThings said:


> Cost and size of pallet?


200 delivered and stacked , 1/2 cord .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Can you do 1/4 cord pecan and 1/4 cord oak?


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

fishinguy said:


> Can you do 1/4 cord pecan and 1/4 cord oak?


Yes Iâ€™m sure I can , also have mesquite.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

I don't think his Academy pit could handle the heat from a mesquite fire!!!:slimer:


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

deano77511 said:


> Yes Iâ€™m sure I can , also have mesquite.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PM the price when you get a chance. I am in Richmond.


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

Hello, anyone still delivering firewood in the clear lake area? Looking a 1/2cord. Oak and/or mesquite mix.


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Iâ€™ll be hauling wood this season , pm if needed ! 250 a pallet stacked delivered! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

deano77511 said:


> Iâ€™ll be hauling wood this season , pm if needed ! 250 a pallet stacked delivered!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Too bad Iâ€™m in San Antonio. I had a guy deliver some oak and it is not season at all. Itâ€™s given the barbecue a funky flavor


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

deano77511 said:


> Iâ€™ll be hauling wood this season , pm if needed ! 250 a pallet stacked delivered!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How much wood on a pallet?


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Ole son Mr Bret , ruffle a 1/2 cord pallet ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

